# Wheel lock cap is gone



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

It was bound to happen eventually. Took a rather spirited drive on the back roads heading home from work. When I got home, I did my regular wipe-down to keep the car clean. Noticed my right front cap had fallen off.

So do I spend another $26 to get another set of wheel locks just so I can get some black caps, or can you buy those separately?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Which caps? For the key style locks? I have 4 I'm not using...


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

alee said:


> *When I got home, I did my regular wipe-down to keep the car clean. *


OMG!! You are manic. :lmao: :lmao:

You wipe your car down "every time" you get home. :dunno:

You need a new outlet or hobbie Al.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Which caps? For the key style locks? I have 4 I'm not using... *


For the adapter style ones.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



TD330ci said:


> *
> 
> OMG!! You are manic. :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> ...


What he didn't tell you is that at stop lights he gets out and wipes it down, and if he sees a bird overhead he pulls off the road until it is gone.:yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



TD330ci said:


> *You wipe your car down "every time" you get home. :dunno:
> *


I use the Z6 detailing spray once when I get to work, and once when I get home.

I also watch the Weather Channel like a new cult religion so I can time my car washes too.

no no no, I don't have a problem at all. :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



alee said:


> *I also watch the Weather Channel like a new cult religion so I can time my car washes too.*


Nothing wrong with that  . Here's my situation :

1- Desktop ticker on my computer
2- Weather channel is on 24/7 at home, at office.
3- I'm receiving the latest weather report to my mobile phone every few hours


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Nothing wrong with that  . Here's my situation :
> 
> ...


Ah...ok Alex, there is nothing wrong with either you or Al. well nothing a few







wouldn't cure.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*

Vexed, I believe you.

Alee, you're just SICK!  First you pple compare "shiny" hoods, then compare the blue-ness between OB and TB and now this. You pple are all one kind of sick!  

Btw could you wipe my 20-spoke wheels too while you're at it? 



vexed said:


> *
> 
> What he didn't tell you is that at stop lights he gets out and wipes it down, and if he sees a bird overhead he pulls off the road until it is gone.:yikes: *


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2002)

I had thought alee's OCD was a bit of a board persona and that there's no way anyone could be that obsessive. Well, this thread, if true, changes that.

My god, that's scary.

I guess I shouldn't mention that there is still mud ground into my carpet from the rainy day at the track. Or that I still have not waxed my car. Ever.  


I seriously want to know how you guys have enough free time to be that anal.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Alee, 

You should be able to get some extras from your dealer. I was able to and they just gave them to me at n/c.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *I seriously want to know how you guys have enough free time to be that anal. *


Depends on what YOUR priorities are. I often sit and ponder how anyone finds the time to work and raise a family. It seems you make out quite well.

I'm not married. I have work hours that rivals most people's hours (except for Ripsnort). I have a job that ends the second I walk out the door.

Seems I have nothing but time. And I certainly don't see anything wrong with spending it on an activity I enjoy. To you it may be a waste of time. To me, it's a labor of love that I enjoy as much as I enjoy being behind the wheel. And I have the miles to back it up.


----------



## GTI (Dec 28, 2001)

Auto detailing is a good hobby that can turn into a self-employed business.
With the quality work that Alee does he can charge $150 easy for each full detailing job. 

Keep it up Al and enjoy:thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Depends on what YOUR priorities are. I often sit and ponder how anyone finds the time to work and raise a family. It seems you make out quite well.
> 
> I'm not married. I have work hours that rivals most people's hours (except for Ripsnort). I have a job that ends the second I walk out the door.
> ...


Well put Al:thumb:

But can you figure out how I can have a family and been about 70% as compulsive as you about my car:dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Well put Al:thumb:
> 
> But can you figure out how I can have a family and been about 70% as compulsive as you about my car:dunno: *


That's easy...

You work for the state of PA... that means you sit around reloading bimmerfest.com and get paid my hard earned tax dollars.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Well put Al:thumb:
> 
> But can you figure out how I can have a family and been about 70% as compulsive as you about my car:dunno: *


I can explain it...You're just F'd up  :bigpimp:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Sean said:


> *You should be able to get some extras from your dealer. I was able to and they just gave them to me at n/c. *


Thanks, I'll go bug the parts guy.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> That's easy...
> 
> You work for the state of PA... that means you sit around reloading bimmerfest.com and get paid my hard earned tax dollars.  *


:lmao: :lmao:

Hey can you keep it down, some of us are still hard at work.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> That's easy...
> 
> You work for the state of PA... that means you sit around reloading bimmerfest.com and get paid my hard earned tax dollars.  *


You explained it better than I did...

BTW...do you *REALLY* detail spray your car at work and at home every day?? :yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Hey can you keep it down, some of us are still hard at work. *


Hard at work?? you mean you are thinking about how to bill a client for 29 hours a day when there is only 24


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



Alex Baumann said:


> *Nothing wrong with that  *


Sounds ok to me. When you realize how easy it is to have a beautiful car with some simple daily grooming, it makes total sense to spend a little time each day with a wipedown.

I limit my grooming to a California duster when I get home from work, and possibly a wipe down with Z6 if it needs it. I don't bother cleaning at work unless a bird leaves a deposit, in which case I've got some supplies in the trunk.

--gary


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



Alex Baumann said:


> *Nothing wrong with that  . Here's my situation :
> 
> 1- Desktop ticker on my computer
> 2- Weather channel is on 24/7 at home, at office.
> 3- I'm receiving the latest weather report to my mobile phone every few hours *


Damn. And I thought that I was fascinated with the weather ... :yikes:

Patrick


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



Nat Brown said:


> *
> 
> Sounds ok to me. When you realize how easy it is to have a beautiful car with some simple daily grooming, it makes total sense to spend a little time each day with a wipedown.
> *


Exactly. You'll never know how fun and joy it is to clean and detail your car as long as you don't have a dark paint.

So, I'm proud of you guyz :thumb:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

What roads were you driving Al? I saw on my way into work this morning they have an Autocross course set up in the back parking lot of Valley Forge Convention Center, the sign said something about a CTS/Pontiac VIBE rollout. I almost snuck in and did a couple of "hot" (lukewarm) laps with the audi before work, but I was running late.

When am I teaching you how to use your right foot?



alee said:


> *It was bound to happen eventually. Took a rather spirited drive on the back roads heading home from work. When I got home, I did my regular wipe-down to keep the car clean. Noticed my right front cap had fallen off.
> 
> So do I spend another $26 to get another set of wheel locks just so I can get some black caps, or can you buy those separately? *


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



Josh (PA) said:


> *What roads were you driving Al?*


Gladwyne exit off the Schuylkill Expressway. Left turn, then right on to Rt.23 through Conshohocken. Best way to bail out of 76 traffic if you need to.

Did I see you zooming off this morning down King of Prussia/Radnor Chester Road near the Radnor Hotel? If that was you, you looked like you were hammering it. 


> *When am I teaching you how to use your right foot?*


You use your right foot for the clutch? 

I chased a silver E46 M3 to work this morning. Nice cold morning... the engine felt very happy this AM. :thumb:

btw, how was the Otto's event?


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*

The dirty green audi? That was most likely me, I was running late this morning, and was behind some old blue haired mainliner in a station wagon. I wanted to get around her in that short passing section... (ok, lame excuse, that's just how I always drive).

Had it been 5 degrees warmer, i would have had the top down but I couldn't convince myself to do 30 something degrees top down mornings twice in a row, I was pretty well chilled trying that on my way into work yesterday.

Clutch operation: right foot, left foot whatever. I was going to teach you my patented reach your right foot around behind your left and clutch with your bare toes technique that only Juan Pablo and I use, but now that you made fun of me forget about it.

The Otto's event was what I expected, pretty nice, well put together, but very snobby (put that many 7-series buyers in a room together, what do you expect). It was catered, open bar and the museum was open, the only thing that surprised me was there was no actual car presentation (at least while we were there), they had two 7s (one i, one li) outside that you could play with, but there were no speaches, discussion of "the revolutionary I-Drive" or fanfare surrounding the car at all. My wife and I spent about 2 hours down there, basically ate some food, drank a couple glasses of wine, and walked through the museum exhibits. We played with the 7 for about 5 mins (I see why people are mentioning the cheap feel of the interior, someone broke the seat adjustor knob off the li within 20mins), then went up the street to the Chad's Ford Inn for a little bit.

Any chance you are doing the DelVal CCA driving event at Pocono Raceway in June?



alee said:


> *
> Gladwyne exit off the Schuylkill Expressway. Left turn, then right on to Rt.23 through Conshohocken. Best way to bail out of 76 traffic if you need to.
> 
> Did I see you zooming off this morning down King of Prussia/Radnor Chester Road near the Radnor Hotel? If that was you, you looked like you were hammering it.
> ...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



Josh (PA) said:


> *The dirty green audi? That was most likely me, I was running late this morning, and was behind some old blue haired mainliner in a station wagon. I wanted to get around her in that short passing section... (ok, lame excuse, that's just how I always drive). *


Yeah, it was the dirty green Audi, crossing Lancaster Ave around 6:30ish this morning. hahaha, if that's how you drive, then I definitely want to learn driving a 5M from you.  :thumb:


> *Any chance you are doing the DelVal CCA driving event at Pocono Raceway in June? *


I just got my DelVal CCA newsletter... are the details in there?


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



alee said:


> *
> 
> I just got my DelVal CCA newsletter... are the details in there? *


I saw it on the webpage, www.delvalbmwcca.org , look under driving events.

I am not sure if I am going or not, my wife and i put a bid in on a house yesterday, and if we get every weekend between now and the end of summer will be spent doing something to turn it into a home (It has an oversized 2 car garage, wink wink...). I would like to go, but at the same time I'm a little sheepish about embarrassing myself on the track (if I had a fellow board member to embarrass myself with on the other hand..)[


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



Josh (PA) said:


> *I saw it on the webpage, www.delvalbmwcca.org , look under driving events.*


Looks like it's limited to experienced drivers. That would not be me.

Congrats on the house bid. I say you overbid, and I'm bidding $1.

Oh wait, this isn't The Price is Right.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



alee said:


> *I chased a silver E46 M3 to work this morning. Nice cold morning... the engine felt very happy this AM. :thumb:
> *


Spirited ride yesterday. chasing M3 today.....you dare devil you:bigpimp:

Lose any more covers this a.m.:dunno:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



alee said:


> *
> Looks like it's limited to experienced drivers. That would not be me.
> 
> Congrats on the house bid. I say you overbid, and I'm bidding $1.
> ...


The way the housing market is these day's it is almost like the price is right, this will be our second bid, the first, which was rejected, (on a different house) was 1 of 7 bids within 3 days of the house being on the market. Another house we liked was sold between the time we looked at it and the time we got home (like 2 hours later). It's pretty competitive.

I got the impression from the sign-up form that the Pocono event is open to drivers of all Track Skill Level, (we would be in the novice category), and the "Open to experienced drivers" note I assumed to mean no 16 year old kids with their license for a week. I could be wrong, but they do have instructors available for a ride along (top of the sign up sheet, $100 fee), so I am pretty sure we would both qualify.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



alee said:


> *
> Looks like it's limited to experienced drivers. That would not be me.
> 
> Congrats on the house bid. I say you overbid, and I'm bidding $1.
> ...


I was looking at that and wondering ehat "experienced" meant also. I have been meaning to call or e-mail and see what the criteria is.

If you two clowns are going then I am definitely signing up!!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I was looking at that and wondering ehat "experienced" meant also. I have been meaning to call or e-mail and see what the criteria is.
> 
> If you two clowns are going then I am definitely signing up!! *


Can a non-member clown go too:dunno:

Or dare I say it, is there a no wagon rule


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*

Yep, check the link (www.delvalbmwcca.org). The event is open to non members, and any car without an open top (which I guess qualifies granny mobiles too). You will need the appropriate safety equip (helmet, new brake fluid, etc.)...



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Can a non-member clown go too:dunno:
> 
> Or dare I say it, is there a no wagon rule *


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



Josh (PA) said:


> *Yep, check the link (www.delvalbmwcca.org). The event is open to non members, and any car without an open top (which I guess qualifies granny mobiles too). You will need the appropriate safety equip (helmet, new brake fluid, etc.)...
> 
> *


Grrrrrrrrrrranny Moblie I thought there was at least one nice guy in Philly but I was wrong:bawling:

I would probably need to borrow some of Al wheels since my 73s have all-season on them


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Grrrrrrrrrrranny Moblie I thought there was at least one nice guy in Philly but I was wrong:bawling:
> 
> I would probably need to borrow some of Al wheels since my 73s have all-season on them *


Oh I would definitely want you to go...I need a place to store the stuff in my trunk while I am on the track...your wagon would be perfect!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Oh I would definitely want you to go...I need a place to store the stuff in my trunk while I am on the track...your wagon would be perfect!! :lmao: *


We can store everyone's stuff in the wagon but I get a session in each of your cars:dunno:  :bigpimp:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> We can store everyone's stuff in the wagon but I get a session in each of your cars:dunno:  :bigpimp: *


:yikes: I'll bring a cardboard box thank you very much :yikes:

It's shaped the same as your wagon anyway :lmao:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> :yikes: I'll bring a cardboard box thank you very much :yikes:
> 
> It's shaped the same as your wagon anyway :lmao: *


Eeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

This abuse has got to end, even Adrian is slamming Tourings :bawling:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wheel lock cap is gone*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Eeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> This abuse has got to end, even Adrian is slamming Tourings :bawling: *


But he is in a position to criticize others' taste in cars.:yikes:


----------

